# Starting a Geryi Shoal..(not gOOD)



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Just got back into the Piranha scene after moving into my new house.. I had always wanted to start a Geryi Shoal.. Before I moved I had purchased a single 8-9" Geryi which resided in a single 75 gallon..I was unimpressed basically he rarely moved from his corner but I had gotten him and to say the least he was a beautiful fish.. Fast forward now I have gotten my new house in order and had acquired a 150 gallon tank to house my new shoal.. I had purchased the last Geryi from Aquascape a little small but it was mine about 6". Everything was going well I had even got a verbal agreement on a third to complete my shoal.. However this is when everything went terribly wrong. The day before I was going to transfer 2 of the Geryi's into the 150 gallon I went in my basement to check on the divided 40 breeder I found that the smaller Geryi had somehow managed to get on the other side and was bitten up pretty bad to say the least.. I immediately transfered the bigger one into the 150 gallon and he has changed into a new fish.. He is very active swimming all over the tank.. I am pretty pissed to say the least the new Geryi that I just bought might never be the same. He was bitten around his tail area pretty good and I dont think 7 days will be long enough for himto heal properly. I am currently treating him with melafix but a small part of me believes that this Geryi shoal wont work with this Geryi.. Hopefully I will be posting pics soon.. Before and after..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry to hear that man...Geryi is not like other fish..it may work or it may not work, ecspecially you have to in a tank...just remember that geryi is also part of Serra. family so you can't guranntee that the shoal always going to work.

GG have lost a few geryi to success for his shoal...again piranha are unpredictable, so you really dont know what going to happen.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well that sucks..........good luck anyways


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

good on ya for tring its a shame but they are another serra


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> sorry to hear that man...Geryi is not like other fish..it may work or it may not work, ecspecially you have to in a tank...just remember that geryi is also part of Serra. family so you can't guranntee that the shoal always going to work.
> 
> GG have lost a few geryi to success for his shoal...again piranha are unpredictable, so you really dont know what going to happen.


Jeff has not lost a single geryi due to aggression. He lost a few when he moved from WI to WA (due to shipping). Infact, Jeff hasnt even lost a irritans to agression either (amazing)...

Geryi groups are amazing, but you have to realize that these are wild fish that are unpredictable. My geryi range in size from 7-10" and the smallest of the 3 is left alone to do his own thing. Sometimes it works and sometimes it just doesnt.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> sorry to hear that man...Geryi is not like other fish..it may work or it may not work, ecspecially you have to in a tank...just remember that geryi is also part of Serra. family so you can't guranntee that the shoal always going to work.
> 
> GG have lost a few geryi to success for his shoal...again piranha are unpredictable, so you really dont know what going to happen.


Jeff has not lost a single geryi due to aggression. He lost a few when he moved from WI to WA (due to shipping). Infact, Jeff hasnt even lost a irritans to agression either (amazing)...

Geryi groups are amazing, but you have to realize that these are wild fish that are unpredictable. My geryi range in size from 7-10" and the smallest of the 3 is left alone to do his own thing. Sometimes it works and sometimes it just doesnt.
[/quote]
Well an update on my injured Geryi he is doing a lot better but I believe it is going to take a while maybe 2 weeks to a month b4 he fully heals.. Just watching the other bigger Geryi in the other tank I cant believe how big and thick he is compared to the one I have in the hospital tank. I am getting another Geryi in the next couple of days which is closer to his size. If everything goes well I plan on reintroducing the smaller one when he gets better.. 
I truly would like to believe that the bigger Geryi felt threatened when the smaller one got through the divider and just reacted..I had them seperated in a 40 breeder while my 150 was cycling. Hopefully my theory is correct otherwise I will be forced to sell one of them.. I'll keep you updated.. Later


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i love my geryi. i would actually be scared to mix it with others and even has a small possiblilty of it dying


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> i love my geryi. i would actually be scared to mix it with others and even has a small possiblilty of it dying


Here's a picture of him







The other side has a little more scarring


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have had certain geryi that I couldnt keep with other geryi....hopefully that is not the kind of fish you are dealing with. You should be able to tell by their behavior when they are together. It is pretty obvious when you are dealing with an antisocial fish.....they usually corner the other fish at the top of the tank....


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

wishing you some good luck with the experiment man hope it all works out for ya


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> wishing you some good luck with the experiment man hope it all works out for ya


I currently treating him with melafix/pimafix.. However, I just noticed today that he has some white specks on his body...Any suggestions on treatment?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

That poor guy looks emaciated!!! You might want to try treating him for parasites 'n such and fatten him up! White spots could be Ich...does it look like grains of salt or sugar?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

your geryi has the biggest hump on its head. Its crazy looking. I like it


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> your geryi has the biggest hump on its head. Its crazy looking. I like it


Well its all over, came home from work to find him D.O.A in the tank.. Pissed is probably too easy a word for me to use right now...I am going to start over but I would really like to know what went wrong..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you might have gotten a weak individual. seing the photos the geryi doesnt look like its in tip top shape. definately something the others pick up on.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Kilohead36 said:


> your geryi has the biggest hump on its head. Its crazy looking. I like it


Well its all over, came home from work to find him D.O.A in the tank.. Pissed is probably too easy a word for me to use right now...I am going to start over but I would really like to know what went wrong..
[/quote]

Wow man sorry for the loss of such an awesome fish. How many do you have now? Good luck. I really dont know what to tell you since i have never tried to cohab these yet.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> your geryi has the biggest hump on its head. Its crazy looking. I like it


Well its all over, came home from work to find him D.O.A in the tank.. Pissed is probably too easy a word for me to use right now...I am going to start over but I would really like to know what went wrong..
[/quote]

Wow man sorry for the loss of such an awesome fish. How many do you have now? Good luck. I really dont know what to tell you since i have never tried to cohab these yet.
[/quote]
I only have one right now I bought another which should be coming in a few days so I will only have 2... I was hoping to introduce these fish into its new tank all at once..but with the injured fish and all I had to change everything. around...


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Remove carbon from the injured fishes tank asap if not hes dead sh*t happen to my sanchezi!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Froogle said:


> Remove carbon from the injured fishes tank asap if not hes dead sh*t happen to my sanchezi!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Froogle said:


> Remove carbon from the injured fishes tank asap if not hes dead sh*t happen to my sanchezi!


dont you have to go practice some kung fo or something??


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Remove carbon from the injured fishes tank asap if not hes dead sh*t happen to my sanchezi!


dont you have to go practice some kung fo or something??
[/quote]

yeah hes late to teach me







..............sorry to hear about you losing the geryi man, why not try pygo shoal?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

any updates on the 2??????


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

word, i'm wondering the same thing, I am sorry to hear about the lil guy I lost my big red last week, it really sucks. So n e updates?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

damn man thi is gonna be hard for you to figure out what to do, i think the 150 might work for the litle shoal, but at the end of the day any seraa cohab has its risks


----------

